# UML mit Eclipse erstellen



## kirasys (30. Okt 2009)

Ich versuche gerade mit dem Eclipse Uml-Plugin (UML2 Extender SDK, UML2 Tools SDK) ein Klassen Diagramm zu erstellen. Leider weiss ich nicht wie man darstellt, dass eine Klasse ein Attribut der 'Sorte' LinkedList hat und diese LinkedList Elemente der Klasse XY enthält. 
Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand sagen, wie man (oder ob) vorhandene Java-Klassen ev. importieren kann. Im Moment erstelle ich mir auch dafür eine eigene Klasse.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Okt 2009)

Du brauchst dafür ein Profile. Eigentlich sollte es irgendwo ein Default Java Profile geben.


----------

